# Megaminx Fix



## manstrong (Jan 8, 2009)

The top cap of my megaminx fell out today.  I got all of the pieces back in, but it is sooooo loose. I have heard that some speed cubers like this, but is there a real reason why this is happening? Also, whenever I turn it counter-clockwise a few times, all the tiles go flying. Is there a reason?


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 8, 2009)

When the center came off the screw may have loosened... Take off the center cap again and tighten the screw inside. Hope that helped..


----------



## manstrong (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 9, 2009)

No Problem..


----------

